# Starting KDE problem. Two graphics cards. Thinkpad W530



## kwa71 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello All,
I have a Lenovo Thinkpad W530. I have two graphics cards: Intel HD Graphics 4000 and Nvidia Quadro K2000M. I installed both drivers for my system. My first question is I don't know how to edit rc.conf to allow for the intel driver. I have done so with the nvidia driver Nvidia_enable="YES". I have also included dbus_enable="YES" : hald_enable="YES" and nvidia_enable="YES" to my rc.conf. Oh and also added kde4_enable="YES" as well. 

I still can't start KDE at all.  My /var/log/Xorg.0.log files says (EE) no screens found. I think this is due to my having two graphics cards and only one of them enabled in my rc.conf file but I'm not sure. I'm a newb to FreeBSD.  Any help greatly appreciated as I can't find any solutions in the FreeBSD handbook. Thanks --kwa71


----------



## shkhln (Jul 26, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> You might need to mess with Optimus setting in the bios. This is the term used for Intel Graphics or Nvidia graphics in your bios.




Not at all, a bios setting (hardware mux) is the total opposite of what Optimus is about. Let me quote https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Optimus/:


> If a hardware mux does not exist, there there is no physical way to perform this GPU switching. Thus Optimus is used to effectively "implement" a software mux. Specifically it ensures that relevant data is sent to and processed on the right GPU then the data needed for display is copied to the device that displays the image.


----------



## kwa71 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello,
Thanks for the reply. My next question is how do I edit /usr/local/etc/X11 file. What do I call the file and what do I put in it? I also need to delete some configurations in my rc.conf from screen 0 I think. Do you know how to go about that? TIA. --kwa71


----------



## shkhln (Jul 26, 2018)

kwa71 said:


> My next question is how do I edit /usr/local/etc/X11 file. What do I call the file and what do I put in it?



https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html



kwa71 said:


> I also need to delete some configurations in my rc.conf from screen 0 I think. Do you know how to go about that?


----------



## Minbari (Jul 26, 2018)

kwa71 said:


> My next question is how do I edit /usr/local/etc/X11 file. What do I call the file and what do I put in it?



You don't edit anything, You create/add a config file for the desired video card ( eg.: touch /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf) then with vi (vim/nano or ee) you edit that file and add:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Driver     "nvidia"
    BusID    "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```

To identify the BUS use `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 display`. Also after you install the driver x11/nvidia-driver you need to add in /boot/loader.conf:

```
nvidia-modeset_load="YES"
```
You may also need to enable linux emulation in /etc/rc.conf but I'm not sure about this one I don't have a nvidia card on my FreeBSD machine.


----------



## kwa71 (Jul 26, 2018)

Well, I followed the config options Minbari suggested and the nvidia driver loaded. However my /var/log/Xorg.0.log gives me (!!) more than one primary device detected. 

I was then forced to change my Nvidia Optimus display option to Discrete Graphics only so only as to detect one primary device. I'm wondering if I have to reinstall FreeBSD now after changing my BIOS settings because I still get (EE) no screens found (EE) no displays detected. TIA --kwa71


----------

